# Maui Sunset Resort in Kehei



## nazclk (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone stayed at this resort lately, Looking at booking a week there in April.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

Not lately, a few years ago.  We weren't terribly impressed.  However icconnetions owns there and loves it.  I think she and her dh go each year.  Hopefully she'll chime in.

We own at Maui Lea at Maui Hill.


----------



## LisaRex (May 24, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words:

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/free-travel-info/maui/maui-resorts/north-kihei-area/maui-sunset


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2013)

Since we don't own, or stay, there I have no idea, but I'm wondering if any of the units have been upgraded recently?  As I said we haven't stayed there in a long time, maybe 20 years, and the units seemed "tired" then.


----------



## barefootnAR (May 25, 2013)

Was in private owned unit in April,(which was beautiful) but can't speak for the TS units, The building,grounds,and  pool looked in very good shape.
We own at the Maui Schooner just a few buildings to the north. All rooms will have bath and kitchen upgrades finished in June and the new furniture will be in all units either this week or next. They had just started removing all the furniture from A building when we left May 1.


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2013)

nazclk said:


> Has anyone stayed at this resort lately, Looking at booking a week there in April.


Is it a 1 or 2 BR?  We own a 1 BR unit here since the early 80's and are very happy staying here.   We are closest to the ocean for a 1 BR unit.  Almost all 2 BR units are oceanfront.  It is not a resort like the Marriott or the Westin but the condos are very comfortable, well equipped and clean.  All condos are angled towards the ocean but the higher you are, the better the view.  It is an older building so the bathrooms are very tiny.

They have been remodeled and refurbished many times since we have owned here and again last year.  All bedroom furniture was renewed.  Don't take my word for it because we are biased but, if we didn't like it so much, we wouldn't have gone back almost every year and we would have sold it by now.

The condo building is on the beach but it is not a beach for sunning, swimming or snorkeling as there is a dead reef in front.  I like it for making long walks.  There are several very nice public beaches a few miles away with plenty of parking.

Here are some pictures of the timeshare owner units that are considered premium and are all the same.  Here is a picture of the buildings and the grounds as they are on Facebook too.  I recently saw pictures of the new furniture in the bedrooms but I don't see them in the photo album here.  It may have been by one of the rental agencies or on RCI or II.  Some condos are privately owned and there is a second timeshare developer in this condo project that I know nothing about except that their units look different from ours.  You need to find out if you are exchanging to our units or from the other developer.  I hope that this helps.

A few TUGgers have visited us here and I will ask them to respond as they are not biased.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 25, 2013)

It has been several years since I was inside the Sunset condos but I recall them as being very large.  Seems like the 1 bedroom will actually sleep 5 if I remember properly.

It is conveniently located and takes maybe 15 minutes to get their from OGG, there are many restaurants, drug stores, grocery stores, 3 of the finest lifeguarded beaches on Maui, and is closer to upcountry, downtown, and the mountain than Lahina.  Also very close to the Harbor, whale watches, acquariums, etc.

Try it you'll like it I bet, unless you want a bell captain in white gloves to greet you every time you enter.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Jun 9, 2013)

*Maui Sunset*

Sterling don't care if he has gloves on, just have a beer in his hand :hysterical:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you'd like it then.

There are some Tuggers who seem to need the fancy bell captain to enjoy Hawaii,  glad you're not one of them.

Mexican restaurant just down the street has a great selection of Mexican dark beers--my favorites.

Sterling


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2013)

We visited Emmy (iconnections) and Peter a few years ago and were very impressed with Maui Sunset.  The resort is on the ocean side of the road, and their ocean view was great.  

I highly recommended it to one of our friends, who stayed there recently and loved it as well.  They had a 2 bedroom unit and were definitely oceanfront.  

I like that the 1 bedrooms have the extra bathroom, and an extra daybed for an extra person, or for separating kids into two beds.  I wish more timeshares did just that.  Plus the units are updated and are very pretty.  

We tend to enjoy resorts with a homey feel, like Maui Sunset and our own Hono Koa.  But I would never turn down an opportunity to stay at the Westin.  If only I could get the Westin during prime whale season (never has happened for me). 

We also loved Luanne's Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  I was happy with their recent updates during our stay last year.  Maui is a wonderful place to visit, and we love Kihei as well as West Maui. 

You will enjoy your stay.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 11, 2013)

nazclk said:


> Has anyone stayed at this resort lately, Looking at booking a week there in April.


I guess, I gave you a free ad!   

I was looking this morning what was available at our resort for the period of week #13 and see that you are selling yours on eBay.  

You wrote me that you bought a week in April.  Are you buying, selling or exchanging to the MS?

I noticed too that Cindy replied to this thread and she shouldn't be biased like we are.  We love staying here and especially the lanai that is much more usable than our other resort on Maui.  We hardly use it there.

I wished the beach was nicer but nothing is perfect.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw several Kihei weeks on eBay for this summer, including Maui Schooner, Sunset and Maui Lea.  The prices are crazy low.  Who is renting all of these weeks so cheaply?  Owners must be hard up, or exchangers are getting inventory and renting it.  

Not that there are rules against renting with the other exchange companies, but there are with II and RCI (and a few others, too).


----------

